

Do you watch StarCraft Replays?  - ztay

I watch Day9, HDStarcraft, and Husky more than I play. How about you?
======
simonsarris
Yes.

I'm a diamond-league player (Saint.860) and I watch the replay of almost every
game that I lose.

I also watch Day9 and replay packs from Protoss players (ie, White-Ra releases
his own replay packs).

HD and Husky are okay commentators, but they occasionally miss things that are
huge or complain that a player made a mistake when it was actually done for a
very good reason, and that grates me a tad.

~~~
ztay
Hah, you're good. I'm platinum (ztay). Day9 rocks. But, gotta say, I can't
miss an HD Cast. He's just fun.

Did you see the talk HD gave at the recent Google Tech Talk. HD has over 57
Million views, and google is listening. <http://youtu.be/Y0Stg0f1360>

------
kkshin
Without Husky, we wouldn't know of Pylo's plight.

